# Cordoba, Argentina - The best photos



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

MaTech said:


> Very nice photos.
> 
> Por desgracia no conozco Argentina, aunque tengo familia de mis padres que emigró allí hace décadas. Gracias por las fotos, Córdoba es una ciudad muy interesante, con mezcla de parte antigua y moderna, parques...


tenes que conocerla , hay lugares muy pero muy hermosos


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

*Palace of Justice II*









*Office buildings in San Jeronimo Street*









*Ecipsa Tower*









*Av. Hipolito Yrigoyen*









*Av. Poeta Lugones
*









*Storm!*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos (and the architecture style) of Cordoba


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

*Panoramics*

*Av. Velez Sarsfield*


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

Pics from others latinscrapers



aguantlat said:


> *CORDOBA*
> 
> Av. Hipolito Yrigoyen
> 
> ...





Baguala said:


> *CÓRDOBA*​


----------



## Bauhaus (Oct 17, 2004)

More pics



QEUN said:


> *CORDOBA por Gustavo Cba*
> 
> FOTOS TODAS SUYAS TODO EL CREDITO A EL.





QEUN said:


> Y AUN HAY MAS !!! CBA POR GUSTAVOCBA





Lukish said:


> DOS MÁS DE CÓRDOBA:
> 
> NOCTURNA DE BARRIO NUEVA CÓRDOBA:





aguantlat said:


> *CORDOBA*


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

no era necesario que postearas tantas fotos juntaas :|


----------



## gertero (Nov 8, 2009)

:cheer: Nunca me hubiese imaginado Cordoba tan bonita, definitivamente entra en mi agenda. Por momentos parecen fotos de ciudades europeas, otras de Brasil o ciudad de Mexico interior y con avenidas que nada le envidian al gran Buenos Aires.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Linda demais! Mais fotos por favor!!!


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

*Church*










*Patio Olmos Shopping*










*Alto Villasol Complex*










*Buildings*



















*Night view of the Av. Poeta Lugones*










*Bº Nueva Cordoba*


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

---------->>


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

--------------------->


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

-------------------------------->>>


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

------------------------------>>>>>>>>


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

---------------------------------------->>>>>>


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

---------->


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

----------------------->>>>>>>


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

----------------->>>>


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

---------------->>>>


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

---------------->>>


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

*Bv. San Juan*









*Emilio Caraffa Museum*









*Galeno & Ecipsa Tower*










*Buildings*


























​


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Que linda está Córdoba!!


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

Antique

*Theatre Real *




















*Capuccinos Church*









*AFIP Building*


















*Ferreyra Palace*



























*Cathedral & Cabildo*

























​


----------



## TropicofCapricorn (Nov 19, 2010)

Córdoba tiene mucho que ofrecer a un visitante y su horizonte es modesto, previsto y no exagerado. Su gente es también positiva, con una gran perspectiva en la vida. Recomiendo esta ciudad en Buenos Aires todos los días. Muchas gracias por tus fotos.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


nice photos....a blend of the old and the new.....:cheers:


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

TropicofCapricorn said:


> Córdoba tiene mucho que ofrecer a un visitante y su horizonte es modesto, previsto y no exagerado. Su gente es también positiva, con una gran perspectiva en la vida. *Recomiendo esta ciudad en Buenos Aires todos los días.* Muchas gracias por tus fotos.


Thanks.


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

TropicofCapricorn said:


> Córdoba tiene mucho que ofrecer a un visitante y su horizonte es modesto, previsto y no exagerado. Su gente es también positiva, con una gran perspectiva en la vida. Recomiendo esta ciudad en Buenos Aires todos los días. Muchas gracias por tus fotos.


thanks TropicofCapricorn 



Linguine said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> nice photos....a blend of the old and the new.....:cheers:


If this is a good description


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

*Ferreyra Palace*


















*Caraffa Museum*









*Cabildo*


















*Universidad Nacional de Córdoba*









*Theatre San Martín*









*San Martín Square*









*Monserrat School*








​


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

*CORDOBA - ARGENTINA*

Catedral




























Arco de Córdoba










Iglesia de los Capuchinos junto con el Paseo de Buen Pastor


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

La Plaza San Martín











Córdoba es además un importante centro de negocios








[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT] 


Cuenta con amplias avenidas en su centro, a diferencia de las típicas ciudades argentinas
















 








 









 









 


La ciudad tiene muchísimos museos, y centros de arte








 


Aún mantiene gran parte de su legado colonial. Y la Manzana Jesuítica es Patrimonio de la Humanidad de la UNESCO.








 









 


Su clima frío en invierno.








 


Otra vez, el denso skyline de la ciudad.








 









 









 









 









 


La majestuosa catedral, y a su lado el Cabildo de Córdoba.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Classy mix of apartament lined roads and parks. The public areas offer fantastic views of every day life of _cordobeses_.
I like how the churches are varied.


----------



## rober2010 (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## de cordoba 100% (Mar 16, 2008)

:applause: Fantastic thread..


----------



## acuarium (Jul 4, 2008)

Speechless :bow: Great job! Keep posting!


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

More photos! :banana::banana:


*San Martin Square*









*Santo Domingo Church*










*Monserrat National School*


----------



## hfocacci (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice and beautiful city! The cathedral is just astonishing and I can see it's not the only huge church in the city. Great!


----------



## rosario_arq (Apr 11, 2011)

tuve la suerte de visitar hace poco cordoba.. bella ciudad 

no me gusto el clima lo unico 

no se sientan mal.. pero prefiero rosario


----------



## mariano_mza (Jul 15, 2007)

rosario_arq said:


> tuve la suerte de visitar hace poco cordoba.. bella ciudad
> 
> no me gusto el clima lo unico
> 
> no se sientan mal.. pero prefiero rosario


Me parece que no hacía falta tu última aclaración.


----------



## mariano_mza (Jul 15, 2007)

Amazing Córdoba.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Excelente thread. Te zarpaste aguantlat al crealo.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

triodegradable2 said:


> Que buenas fotos desde la primera hasta la ultima :drool:


Estan excelentes, gracias por comentar trio


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful shots from Cordoba....:cheers2:


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

great pics!!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## luchoo_n (Jan 12, 2012)

hola me encantaron las fotos..
queria saber si puedo subir algunas del interior del teatro San Martin?
se ven oscuras porque, obviamente, no se puede usar flash dentro del teatro


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

luchoo_n said:


> hola me encantaron las fotos..
> queria saber si puedo subir algunas del interior del teatro San Martin?
> se ven oscuras porque, obviamente, no se puede usar flash dentro del teatro


Upload friend


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pics!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*ESTADIO MARIO ALBERTO KEMPES*










*EDIFICIO *


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Good picture of the new park.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Toma aérea de algunos sectores de la ciudad*









*Av. Hipolito Yrigoyen*









*Museo Eva Peron*









*Plaza del Bicentenario*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos from Cordoba....:cheers:


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Catedral y Centro Cívico! por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr




Fuente rosa. por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr




alta en el cielo. por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr





Atardecer Catedral. por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr





Italia! por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr





Little bee. por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## Uspallata (Nov 14, 2011)

beautiful churches but ugly buildings


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Bustling city!!! Loves it.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Córdoba Bussines Tower









Paseo del Buen Pastor









Museo Caraffa


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

^^^^

Excellent aerial shot!


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

*La Cañada*

Cañada por SinEdicion, en Flickr

*Cathedral*

Catedral por SinEdicion, en Flickr

*Paseo del Buen Pastor*









*"Nueva Córdoba" Skyline*

Cordoba. Argentina por Cholka Pablo, en Flickr
​


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

comment


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

first post edited


----------



## elser (Nov 28, 2009)

alucinante mi cordobaaaaaaaaaaaa, cada dia mas linda y moderna¡


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

Modern City

Bicentennial Lighthouse









Civic Center








by rober2010

Bus Terminal

Nueva Terminal de Omnibus, Córdoba capital, Argentina por [ Rafael ], en Flickr​


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## Risen (Apr 2, 2012)

Beautiful city. I will be visiting Argentina in November/December to take lots of night photos and city photos.


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

^^^^

you will be welcome!


----------



## aguantlat (Nov 3, 2008)

City ​​Life

Tejas Park









Paseo del Buen Pastor









"Nueva Córdoba" Neighborhood









Sarmiento Park

CONRADO LAGO por 317, en Flickr
​


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Mi favourite city!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Patio Olmos Shopping

Patio Olmos por aladorada, en Flickr

Consulado de España

Consulado Español por aladorada, en Flickr

Pabellon Argentina (Universidad Nacional de Córdoba)

Ciudad Universitaria de Cordoba por aladorada, en Flickr

Casa del partido Radical

Cordoba por aladorada, en Flickr
[/CENTER]


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## javreca (Jun 27, 2012)

muy muy buen post!! las fotos son de excelentes! felicitaciones!


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Gracias javreca, tambien podes hacer aportes


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Edit


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Torres Capitalinas*



















*Cordoba Business Tower*










*Cañada Office*










*Torre Duomo*










*Megaron City - Condohotel*










*Sheraton Hotel*










*Tower Live *


----------



## timbero (Oct 20, 2011)

Increible como se ve la mancha urbana. muy buenas las fotos


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing images...:cheers:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Scroll *-------------------->


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

[


----------



## pedro_cba (Aug 29, 2012)

muy lindas imagenes , ahora habria que hacer otro post similar pero actualizado


----------



## Daniel9967 (May 5, 2011)

Verdad pedro_cba porque no se si da, pero es solo para mostrar la Córdoba de hoy. igual subo una del Teatro Libertador restaurado sobre la Av. Gral Paz. otra de la Catedral de Córdoba también Restaurada. Bancor frente a plaza San Martín Restaurado.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Good pics Daniel


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*The city's airport:*




























*The bus terminal:*




























*The Civic Center:*


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Various photos of the city:*


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*More:*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice photos from the airport, leave the link with more accurate information on: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1503535


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great photos from Cordoba. :cheers:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Impressive urban metro, that people know little of, in the Heartland of Argentina..:applause::dunno:kay::uh:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ Thank you, it's indeed very beautiful.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Not a photo, but a nice video.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Fantastic video, Córdoba looks awesome


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

Good thread. Excellent work aguantlat.


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

May I post my photos and street view videos of Nueva Córdoba?


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ Yes, you may


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

Here is a video tour of Nueva Córdoba neighborhood.

I make it start at 9:13 because some people may get bored by the first part.






Edit: For full cultural immersion, all the music is Argentinian.


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

Here is another street walk for Córdoba:



magiar said:


> ...


Also an Argentinian band: Los Fabulosos Cadillacs.


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

All photos are mine


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

I shoot the photos


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

This is Parque Velez Sarsfield neighborhood. The photos are mine.


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

This is Parque Velez Sarsfield neighborhood. The photos are mine.


----------



## gonzalo_max18 (Jun 29, 2009)

Costanera Intendente Mestre por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr


Colón y Figueroa Alcorta por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr


T2 │ Terminal de Ómnibus Córdoba por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr


Como nubes... por Gonzalo Max, en Flickr​


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Nueva Córdoba*














































Photos are mine


----------



## magiar (Nov 6, 2011)

*Nueva Córdoba*

Photos by me


----------



## FromRio (Jul 17, 2011)

Lovely city!


----------

